# How behind actually is ADGA?



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

I sent In paperwork to transfer a recently Purchased doe into my name over a month and a half ago and I still have not received the pedigree back. I think I did everything right, the breeder and I both filled out the bottom transfer portion and I sent it in with the correct amount of money. I keep hearing ADGA is behind, but are they that behind or is there maybe a technical issue? I don’t have a problem waiting except the doe I purchased is bred and due to kid any day. The breeder said it would make things more complicated if she kidded but was not transferred into my name yet... she is my first registered goat so I am very need to ADGA and the process.

Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm wondering the same thing...I sent papers off recently, as well. I figure I'll find a phone number and call them if it's taking too long.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Website currently says they have completed registrations through March 1, as of april 23.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

ADGA decided to go to a new software program - New Gen at the end of February. Go onto the website you will get limited information. They are VERY behind processing anything that is mailed in. They are also having issues with recognizing membership, herd tattos, extended pedigrees, wrong pedigree information and the list goes on and on. If you are lucky enough to register a new kid online, you still will wait. Don't bother with a rush order. The folks in the office are overwhelmed,,a phone call will not speed things up and unfortunately if you mailed anything in, your are in a long line. There are facebook pages for your district. To see the myriad of issues I suggest you join one for the most updated information. Also, go on their website and create a ticket. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to have them correct my herd tattoo - and since I can't, I cannot register new kids online either. Best wishes = its a hot mess.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> ADGA decided to go to a new software program - New Gen at the end of February. Go onto the website you will get limited information. They are VERY behind processing anything that is mailed in. They are also having issues with recognizing membership, herd tattos, extended pedigrees, wrong pedigree information and the list goes on and on. If you are lucky enough to register a new kid online, you still will wait. Don't bother with a rush order. The folks in the office are overwhelmed,,a phone call will not speed things up and unfortunately if you mailed anything in, your are in a long line. There are facebook pages for your district. To see the myriad of issues I suggest you join one for the most updated information. Also, go on their website and create a ticket. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to have them correct my herd tattoo - and since I can't, I cannot register new kids online either. Best wishes = its a hot mess.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I sent in two registration applications just after the website originally went down in late February. I had registered half the litter online and gotten their papers back right away, but it was a split litter with two sires so per ADGA, I had to submit paper applications for the other sire's kids so it could be entered manually. Again, this was late February. I just got back stamped duplicates in the mail yesterday. At least I assume that's what they are. I've only ever seen the ones generated online. What I got back are literally photocopies of my applications with an ADGA stamp saying they'd been received. So, I'm still waiting on their actual registrations, and I imagine I will be for quite a while. Unfortunately the stories about ADGA being totally behind are not exaggerations!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The NG software rollout has been a complete disaster.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you all for the input! I am bummed that things are such a mess right but feel better we are all in the same boat.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I have been trying to get my herd name corrected and change my tattoo for over 6 weeks now and I have kids going to new homes soon. I dont know what to do at this point. Called several times on hold for 10 minutes then a hang up. Super frustrating


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

It's incredibly frustrating! I had a buyer threaten a lawsuit and forfeit a deposit...I still don't know if she's going to sue me (but she's insane if she does, what a stupid hassle). Such stress. Luckily my other buyers are understanding, but yeah, selling out of state/long distance is even more difficult. 

Website today says, 
*"STATUS OF WORK COMPLETED AS OF APRIL 30, 2021*
Any registration application received by ADGA through March 19 has had a stamped duplicate mailed to the submitter.

*Registrations processed since March 1, 2021* – *9,547"*

Why would they send stamped duplicates of RA to the submitter, just for records for buyers that want to sue you? Too little, too late, IMO. It doesn't say they are done with registrations through any date...but it seems like fixing many of the NextGen issues over the last few weeks will help them significantly pick up the pace in processing. Fingers crossed.

_I'm interested in knowing, too, when people submitted registrations and when they were completed_; ADGA should be more transparent about this. Calling does nothing; I think they stopped answering phones. Early on I got through a couple of times and ended up talking to their IT person, who was amazingly helpful and effective.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

McGoat said:


> I sent In paperwork to transfer a recently Purchased doe into my name over a month and a half ago and I still have not received the pedigree back. I think I did everything right, the breeder and I both filled out the bottom transfer portion and I sent it in with the correct amount of money. I keep hearing ADGA is behind, but are they that behind or is there maybe a technical issue? I don’t have a problem waiting except the doe I purchased is bred and due to kid any day. The breeder said it would make things more complicated if she kidded but was not transferred into my name yet... she is my first registered goat so I am very need to ADGA and the process.
> 
> Thanks!


As far as kidding when she’s not in your name-you don’t have anything to worry about there. It will go by the date of sale on the transfer portion, regardless of when the ADGA is able to process it.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

So, all ADGA incompetence aside, if I had a buyer threaten a lawsuit over something like that, I would nope on out of that sale immediately. If they're that hostile about something that's out of your control, imagine what they'll do if something happens to the goat, or it doesn't perform like they expect, etc! Get out of that one while you can!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah, I did. I flipped it and told her she had a couple days before i considered her deposit forfeited. Small claims doesn't like to mess with brats that can't find a resolution so I made sure I was clear that I was holding true to everything I said (including the nonrefundable deposit part) and she was making this choice as one of a couple; it was to my benefit/protection to kill with kindness. I think I killed it. ;-) Sometimes things are so easy and casual, or busy, that I don't bother with the contract. Never again! I don't even trust that she didn't just change her mind. I resold the buck for more a couple weeks later.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I mailed in paper for the transefer... and regristration for 2.goats i about in may... havent even received a stamped duplicate. This is my first year being a member so i bought my first papered.goats...but have no papers still in August


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Online registries are fastest, and emailing is faster too (that's what ADGA told me). You have to be a member to submit online. You may not get through but it may help to call. it does seem like you should have received a stamped duplicate. If it's not a hurry, just give them time.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

At first i had no membership so my only option was to mail in. I finally got my membership approved online so in the future i hope to do it all online.


----------



## gshooty55 (Dec 10, 2021)

It is frustrating to say the least. We've been registering on line which is running about one-two weeks, but that doesn't help with the milking competition. We have a doe that should have her milk star, but we have to put (pending) which feels like you're saying (hopeful). This also means there is a B (pending) with several bucks, not to mention doe's s that should have their additional milk stars as a result. I understand they have a new website that is still in construction mode. I am a website developer and understand they have a very complicated site/task, but what does that have to do with registration? Nothing, that is a straight up management issue in my view and they aren't addressing it! Okay that's my rant! (Sorry)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an old thread.


----------

